# Back tension



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Need to get your finger around the trigger as if it were a hook. Second joint.
With shoulders level and bow pointed at target or slightly above target (if standing on a level surface of course) pull bow with draw hand just under the jaw line. Incorporate the back in this process don't use just your shoulder.
With the draw elbow above the arrow line, preload your trigger, and start to bleed off any tension in the forearm and bicep into the back. Kinda like bleeding off a hydraulic pump. Keeping the back half relaxed will keep you much more consistent and help with a more fluid follow through.
Now you have your trigger preloaded, you can use "back tension" to fire the release.

If you feel as you cannot build up enough back tension to get the release to go off in a reasonable time 5-8 seconds, let down. It is best to try to learn this technique on a blank bale, as you cannot work on any part of your shot and aim at the same time...Its either one or the other.


----------



## WMA HUNTER (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you very much 

I will study and work on this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pokerface (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for that dialog. I've been trying also and it's a bugger to get right. That is the best explaination I've read.


----------



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

been shooting back tenson for six weeks, shoot about 40 shoots a day, get larry wise book on core archery. one of the best.


----------



## WMA HUNTER (Feb 19, 2012)

I really like the cant punch release. It makes you shoot correctly. With that being said , I still think I am doing something incorrect. The advise I was given is very helpful and appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

shotime said:


> been shooting back tenson for six weeks, shoot about 40 shoots a day, get larry wise book on core archery. one of the best.


Get the video too. IMO it's better than the book.

Allen


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

WMA,
It sounds to me that the release is not the issue but rather your drawlength, form or a combo of both. In order to properly execute a release using BT you must have the draw side elbow in a position that allows you to engage the Rhombis muscle. When at full draw you must have a straight but not locked bow arm, the string touching the tip of your nose, the first knuckle of your index finger in the notch behind your jaw and below you ear, your draw arm wrist straight, and your draw arm elbow at or above eye level (preferrably above). Try this, place your draw had fingers on your chest at the center of your strernum. Now without moving the fingers from your chest, left your elbow up as high as you can. In this position, pull your elbow straight back like you were trying to touch a wall behind you. Feel that tention in your back? That is the rhombis muscle doing its job. This is what it should feel like when you properly engage the back muscle. If you do not feel this when shooting there is something wrong with the draw length/loop length, your form or a combination of all. Check out some of Nuts & Bolts' posts on proper form to see if you compare to the photos he has posted of proper form. Also, the can't punch release is intended to be shot with the finger wrapped over at the distal knuckle joint and with the rest of the hand & wrist relaxed. The slack taken up by increasing back tention (contracting the rhombis muscle) allows the finger to slide off the post and across the trigger to fire the release. Get a copy of Bernie's instructions.


----------



## WMA HUNTER (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree I think it is my form in executing the release. I will try what you said, thanks for the input.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

